
A Snappier, New Look Editor – CodeSandbox - bpierre
https://codesandbox.io/post/new-look-editor
======
GarethX
This update is really a ton of tiny things that improve the editor experience,
but mostly it's about laying the groundwork for what's to come. Still lots of
work to do

